# What are people's obsession with Bass Pro Shops?



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I just dont get it


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

They have a lot of cool chit.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

They have a great selection of things and usually have very nice assistance. They also provide us with their own products like the OM rods and reels, etc. They dont always have the best price but their warranties are great!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Large selection of fresh and saltwater gear.

One of the only places to go when your not close to the coast.

They carry almost everything under one roof.

Great prices, great warranties.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

As far as big-box stores go, Bass Pro Shops has good prices and great products. Their Ocean Master line of rods and reels are of excellent quality and a great value for the money and I've found them to be very high quality. I also use their MagiBraid Spectra line exclusively for surf sharks and kings from the pier.

Good stuff + good prices + good service = successful business

Unfortunately, these three things are missing in many big businesses these days...

Evan


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

they are able to back there product like most small shops are unable to do. Most small shops will send you to the mfgr if there is a problem where BPS will replace the item and handle the manufacturer themselves. Less of a headache and in most cases they will match prices also. Due to a bad experience i will only get bait from small shops no equipment. Just my .02


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

you can shop the catalog then go to the store pick it up handle it and buy it on the spot...

3oz strata spoons same thing as a Hopkins, $3.99... you'd give $8.00 or more for that size Hopkins...

they carry a selection of tackle from the $29.99 weekend warrior stuff to the top end stuff, $300 + Loomis etc...

how many more reasons you need...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i shop there because roland martin tells me to shop there.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> i shop there because roland martin tells me to shop there.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

uncdub13 said:


> i shop there because roland martin tells me to shop there.


Dont forget Bill Dance


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> i shop there because roland martin tells me to shop there.


You hearin those voices again? Last time I heard Roland's voice he made me buy a rocket launcher casting rig off "as seen on TV". Billy Mays can have a similar effect on people. 

Bill


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish the world could stop for about 20 minutes everytime I go into Bass Pro! I'd need a damn Peterbilt to haul all of the chit I'd take out of there!


----------



## wolfy16 (Jan 12, 2009)

What's not to like Kent? Sure there can be a crowd there but you can't lay your hands on that much tackle anywhere else that I know of.


----------



## robschonk (Nov 29, 2006)

My son works there.....


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

New Kent Newbie said:


> I just dont get it


your right "you just dont get it".....


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

i just got a great deal from BPS on an inshore extreme rod and a abu garcia 6600 C4. i havent used it yet but i love the feel of it. got them both for 140 bucks because of the reel trade in plus the 10% off for the credit card. I think thats a good deal


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now Newbie, stop haten BPS just because ya got tossed out... I told ya to stop slobern on the big fish tank and ya couldnt keep tossen lures in it


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I gotta agree with Kent on this one. I can put my hands on every bit of the same tackle, and more (with the exception of their house brand stuff) right here in Wilmington in a half dozen shops. Not to mention that I'd rather buy locally from guys who fish. I really wasn't impressed with BPS at all. I swear though between Tex's Tackle, Island Tackle, and Intracoastal Angler there isn't much if anything that they don't have. I realize the guys not living near the coast don't have the options we do, but if you live on the coast, then by all means buy local.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

shop online then you never even have to leave the house for your lures  but you cant beat their sales... anything else its a hell of a lot cheaper at local shops. i even got the Ocean Master for 20 dollars cheaper then bass pro. Thanks to gregs bait shack


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have only been in BPS 3 times so far in my life. I did like all the tackel and stuff they had. I would and will go abck to another one eventually when I get a chance.
Tim


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Agree with New Kent*

They just don't carry much of what I usually am looking for. I'll take Green Top locally and more importantly Frank & Frans, Red Drum, Baitshack, Oceans East etc. over BPS any day. Plus I don't like that BPS and Gander Mountain both opened stores right around the corner from Green Top, trying to crush the smaller independent dealers business.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Kent, I agree with you; especially for the surf fisherman.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

*freddrum*

what do you need that they dont have? i am neither for or against BPS, just curious...


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I tell my g/f that Bass Pro is "the man store"! They have almost everything I am interested in (outside of her that is!) in one store! They have a great selection of both fresh and saltwater equipment even though they are usually high in price. I usually make at least one trip there before I go on an outing to the coast, and usually come across something that I can use that I hadn't thought of before going there.
Plus Racewire is right, for us that live 4-5hrs from the coast, that is one of the few places we can go prior to a trip that will carry saltwater gear!
Not to even mention the clothing, hunting equipment and golf section. They have about anything for an outdoor guy like myself!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I go to BPS when I don't know exactly what I want or what I need. And every time, I leave there with a truck load of it.

It's like Lowes or Home Depot. I hate it cause I love it so much. My credit card company REALLY loves them.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Bass Pro seems to carry what I would call a limited supply of real regional and local tackle types. Yeah you can get the basic Mirrolures, plastics, ect. but very few stray from the basic colors. If your looking for "pro endorsed" or "as seen on TV" type stuff BPS is your place. My son and I were there yesterday for a few to look around and listen to a fishing seminar. We looked around and got ideas but didn't buy knowing we could find the same stuff elsewhere in better colors,actions ect. Its like walking around in a mail order catalog and actually seeing the quality or lack there of in an item your interested in buying firsthand as opposed to when the UPS man brings the box to your door. To me it will never replace the small shops where getting their customers on the fish is priority #1 without all the excess eye candy than can confuse the first time angler. In 20 years will I recall fishing conversations from Bass Pro... probably not. But I still have memories from the past 20 years sitting around Wallace's, Vanasse and Bishop's learning from the old timers that hung around the shops and docks.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

I like bass pro myself, however, my like is in moderation. In the past I could go to Holiday Sports and if they didn't have what I was looking for they would order it for me and Bob (owner) had no problem backing his equipment up either. Now that He's gone and I'm trying to fill big shoes some what. I said I would always support local shops as much as I could. The big box stores just don't have the real feel; Like that Tackle shop smell, the old salt that once you showed your respect, he would blow your mind with all the things he new and just the general home feel. Try calling Bass Pro or any big store and tell them you're running late could they wait for you and see what they say.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm right there with Freddrum on this one. The big stores have a lot of stuff, none of it neccessarily what you want. The smaller stores may not have a lot of stuff, but will go out of there way to get what you want. We did a drive around a couple of weeks ago, and beleieve it or not, our local shop, Popes B+T in Sandston, was actually cheaper on everything (exxcept 1/2 oz. jig heads) than any of the big box stores.
I would hate to HAVE to drive to the other end of town to pick up bits and bobs...


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

obxflea said:


> what do you need that they dont have? i am neither for or against BPS, just curious...


they don't really offer up any local knowledge like where, when and how to catch fish in a certain area. sure there are some exceptions to this theory, but i'm not going to BPS to buy bait and look for some advice on fishing.
i like to support local business as much as i can. i hate seeing local businesses close because of the mega discount stores popping up everywhere.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

chadwickfeesh said:


> they don't really offer up any local knowledge like where, when and how to catch fish in a certain area. sure there are some exceptions to this theory, but i'm not going to BPS to buy bait and look for some advice on fishing.


I could not disagree more with this. 

There are two Bass Pro's in my area and both of them are staffed with people who hunt and fish in my area and know exactly what I am doing. I have gotten excellent advice and service from them at both stores for a number of years.

They also have a very good selection of the items I would use for fishing and hunting in this area. I don't recall their ever not having something I needed.



chadwickfeesh said:


> i like to support local business as much as i can. i hate seeing local businesses close because of the mega discount stores popping up everywhere.


I too, like to support a local business when I can. The problem is that most local stores will treat you like a noob, or like crap, until you "once you showed your respect," to the Old Salt. 

I am the customer with the money, and that alone earns me the respect first. The shop is there to serve me, but too often I have seen Mom and Pop look at new customers like someone they can hose until they have bought enough to earn access to their wisdom. That don't fly in this new world.

Business is competitive, customers and their money will go where they are appreciated. Not every local is a hoser, but I have seen enough of it to expect it every time I walk into a new shop for the first time.

Another thing to consider is that by shopping at Bass Pro, or Walmart or any other Box store, you are supporting local business. Do you think they fly those employees in everyday from Springfield?

They are people who live and work and own homes and go to school and church in your neighborhood. They (and the store) pay your local taxes and the money they earn flows into your economy. 

A Box store can give 200 people jobs and benefits and growth opportunities that Mom and Pop can't, so don't be so quick to dump on them.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*obxflea*

As others have said, they are a megastore that carry a lot of gear that does'nt pertain to my type of fishing. They have a ton of fly gear and while I will toss a fly here or there, surf fishing is my thing. Their surf fishing gear is severely lacking IMO. I wanna see stingsilvers and glass minnows in multiple color combo's, not just silver and gold. I'd like to see more stuff relating to fishing the obx than mainly freshwater bass fishing. And those nascar reels with team colors & numbers are well...........  The one thing I do like is their outdoor cooking/bbq section since we camp quite a bit when we visit the obx as well. But hey, to each his own.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ill take greentop anyday....if they dont have it, theyll get it for me, and cheap.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> I too, like to support a local business when I can. The problem is that most local stores will treat you like a noob, or like crap, until you "once you showed your respect," to the Old Salt.
> 
> I am the customer with the money, and that alone earns me the respect first. The shop is there to serve me, but too often I have seen Mom and Pop look at new customers like someone they can hose until they have bought enough to earn access to their wisdom. That don't fly in this new world.


Cerberus, As I agree with your statement it is evident that you have had a bad experience or two concerning the mom and pop stores and for that you have the right not to patronize a store with bad customer service but that does not go for all stores. I spoke of showing respect to the old salt not groveling because he may own a store. Some m & p stores have resident elder fisherman that just hangout there from time to time. But imo respect earns respect not money that way if it is given it should be recieved but thats just my belief.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I order alot of stuff from Bass Pro. 
They got what I need at the right price and back up everything they send me.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Cerebus,I must applaud you. Very well said. Even here in Fla. a lot of the Mom and Pops carry whatever equipment they can make the most Profit Margin on. Unfortunately there are Few stores that will sell off the rack 300.00 dollar surf rods and reels.That alot of folks Think they need to catch fish with. Thats just a look at me thing. But all of my stuff I was able to get Local just had to get them to order for me at no additional charge. And I will put my gear up against anyone and it WILL put Fresh Fish on the table. A Lot of my inshore stuff was purchased thru either BPS or Cabelas. I saved over 200.00$ on my T/M alone. I also spend my fair share with the Mom&Pop on Bait and Ice and Food.
On another note were else are you going to spend your time while the Wife is shopping for Shoes?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

selection like what everyone mentioned is watch really draws ppl to bps. their own brands, offshore angler, and basspro carries some decent quality items at nice prices. looks at thier line of spinnerbaits for bass(only booyah can even compete agianst them). their OM rods are among the best for bait slingers for the money(reels not so great though). the freshwater brand carries very nice bass fsihing tackle(top rated reels by field and stream), nice rods, and i realyl liek their selection of lures(both fresha nd saltwater)


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i like going there mildly intoxicated. its a fun yet fairly safe environment.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

chesapeake_kid said:


> Cerberus, As I agree with your statement it is evident that you have had a bad experience or two concerning the mom and pop stores and for that you have the right not to patronize a store with bad customer service


Unfortunately, the poor attitude is more the rule than the exception, and it is not confined to tackle shops. Gun shops and bike shops are also top offenders. And I don't patronize them.



chesapeake_kid said:


> but that does not go for all stores.


This is also true, and people here give many examples of good service earning customer loyalty.



chesapeake_kid said:


> But imo respect earns respect not money that way if it is given it should be recieved but thats just my belief.


In an initial business transaction between two parties unknown to each other, the Seller is expected to be more respectful of the Buyer. Mutual respect is earned deeper into the relationship, but too many Mom & Pops never get that far cause they turn away customers through arrogance, ignorance or poor service. 

I bet there are guys who really like it when Pop reaches deep into the tank for the Special Hand Select Jumbo Live Shrimp for his Regulars, and sends the new customer out the door with a bucket of scrawny shrimp that look like they escaped from the Shrimp Concentration Camp. Great way to gain new customers, eh? But I see it happen all the time...

I will tell you a story, I walked into a bike shop and told the guy I was looking for a decent, quality bike for my wife that didn't cost a lot. He laughed and said "There is no such thing". I left, and bought a bike for my wife at a shop that showed me exactly what she and I wanted. 

At another shop I wanted a new mountain bike, the guy showed me a nice Trek, gave me a good price, discounted from retail. After I paid him I asked for a Lizard Skin chain protector, $10. He had already rung me up for the bike, he pulled one off the rack and said, here, take this. No charge.

I have bought six bikes from him and referred friends who have bought nine more bikes from him, and all got good service. He has made a LOT of money off that $10 Lizard Skin.

The first bike shop guy? Out of business....


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Cerberus,

Serves that guy right. Some people have to understand they went into a customer service business and that is the most important aspect. I definitely understand and agree with your point. that fustration and others is why I went into business for myself and I hope I can be looked at as a good example of good customer service years from now.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Freddrum, dirtyhands, and chris storrs know exactly what im talking about bass pro just doesnt have the selection that wwe use regionaly for instance at the bass pros in richmond and hampton you cant buy a 10/0 gammi j hook or sufix line give me any nice independent shop out there and they back up what they sell better than bps does


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with New Kent BPS in Richmond sucks. Bad selection and not too much on knowledgeable employees either. Might be different at the ones in Florida or somewhere where its easier to find people who "really" hunt and fish but round here they aint showed me nothin.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

The one in hampton sucks too


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well for me, I can't beat their deals anywhere. I have 4 tackle shops, boaters world, wal-mart amd k-mart around me and I still can't beat their deals and I choose to buy local but the local tackle shops don't have the selection that they do.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*why i hate bps*

1. they ship alot with usps (i work for ups)
2. they do not have much of a selection of top end rods in store they have in there cat.
3.Knowledge not much there
4. they are not tackledirect.com the best in hard to find rods and reel and out of this world cust service you guys should check them out


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

Cerberus, very good points you made. i'm a traveling do-it-yourself type angler, as a lot of us are and without the knowledgable local retailers its dam hard to get properly outfitted for a trip somewhere new. the internet is a great place for information on fishing, but nothing can beat the advice you get from some of them old timers that have never even turned a computer on before. 
in my travels it seems a reaccuring theme that the most successful shops are the ones that are the most open about local knowledge. its good business -- someone walks in buys some goodies and catches a few fish and is happy as a puppy with two peters. where do you think that person is going to come and shop everythime they go fishing there? its JMO though


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

persoanlly i liek bps(visitng them) but when i buy rods or reels, i buy online. bps is great for lrues and terminal tackle. harlee rod is an excellent source for rods and reels(free shipping 5 days shipping turned out to be 2 day sjhipping)


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

It is a great place to shop with alot of good deals. Only problem is they get kinda miffed when you put together a rod and reel and start fishing in the huge aquarium they have:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to throw in a little bit more here, now that we've branched from just BPS.

I really like what Cerberus has to say. I've gotten the "New kid on the block" treatment many times, especially as a younger angler. I hardly ever received good treatment when I was 14 or 15 going into stores looking for specialized stuff. Not just fishing stores either; pier managers do it pretty often and ski shops are bad about assuming that you don't know what you want despite you asking for it by name.

But as chesapeake kid points out, that attitude is not universal. One of my best memories of the Outer Banks happened while in Rodanthe one day and I stopped in to Hatteras Jack's for the first time ever to oogle at the stuff in there. I don't remember the name of the girl working the counter, but I do remember having a hour-long conversation about casting reels, rods and techniques. That is something that you don't find everywhere, a 15 year old kid being treated and respected on the basis of what they know, not how long they've been around.

Now speaking as a former Lodge Associate at Dick's, I understand that there are a lot of people coming into these stores that have absolutely no idea what they need. And sometimes you have to talk customers out of making a bad decision (like the guy that came in wanting a .475 Safari model for deer hunting...) and those ones can make you doubtful of anyone who comes in. But I always tried to listen to the customer's needs and if possible suggest a better alternative.

Evan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

tackledirect is a 1/2 an hour ride from me and I wouldn't waste the gas. I understand that they need to make a profit, but the local boaters world in rio grand is cheaper than them. Nothin like markin up stuff 60% or better. No thanks.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

all this talk about bass pro just made me have to go lol. you cant beat their selection of bass spinners. i have always been satisfied with their selection at the one in hampton. maybe thats because i fish for largemouth bass too lol. they have a hole wall dedicated to that lol. the only problem is they dont carry hooks that are very big. and walmart has a better selection of gotcha plugs. the only problem is that all the walmarts around here are renovating and they dont have any swivels at all. its the weirdest thing. the section is blank. but i have never had any problems with bass pro. i cant go to a local tackle shop and have a discount bin of winter stuff. or be able to get any real good sales at any local tackle shops either. got a good trolling motor for 140 bucks off. was a real good deal.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> you can shop the catalog then go to the store pick it up handle it and buy it on the spot...
> 
> 3oz strata spoons same thing as a Hopkins, $3.99... you'd give $8.00 or more for that size Hopkins...
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the tip on the Strata spoons. I was just about to get some 3oz Hopkins


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lighten up everyone  Real anglers shop at Lawl-Mart


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Easy now folks, I am sure some of you have had a bad day or two but I know for a fact the BPS in Hampton if you find the Fishing Dept manager and let him know you are gonna want something regularly such as Hooks or certian spoons most of the time if he can get them and if they sell they will be added to the stock.

Lord knows I support more than my fair share of local tackle shops (think I have put a few shop owners kids threw college) but BPS in Hampton since being under new managment has stepped up to the plate. Besides, what do ya need to go to a tackle shop to ask for a fishn report,, thats why ya got P&S


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I live 3miles from the store in Hampton Va....I have to pass it on the way home from work 5 days a week.....I never go straight home!!


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> tackledirect is a 1/2 an hour ride from me and I wouldn't waste the gas. I understand that they need to make a profit, but the local boaters world in rio grand is cheaper than them. Nothin like markin up stuff 60% or better. No thanks.


I went to tackledirect one morning while I was in Atlantic City for work. I asked the guy there if they had any rigging thimbles and he had no clue what I was talking about. He had to call up an owner, I guess, who came to the store and fished around upstairs for 30 minutes looking for them. Luckily he had two boxes. I know the local joints may provide some of us with good fishing info(like the 'nook in Jensen Beach), but Ive never went to BPS and not found thimbles. Or maybe its just because I could be the only idiot who uses thimbles?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

fairwxflyer said:


> I know the local joints may provide some of us with good fishing info(*like the 'nook in Jensen Beach*)


Funny you mentioned them, because they were the guys I had in mind when I was thinking about the bad things I have seen in local shops.

They are pretty good to me, cause I have been going there for several years, but even so, I am not really a "regular" and privy to the best deals.

I have seen them send a guys out the door with skinny shrimp to a car full of kids who have just driven 2 hours to go fishing.

I have watched them sell a guy a whole bunch of stuff "so you will do real good out there with that" and as soon as the door closed behind him they laughed and said "That guy ain't catchin' nothin, ha, ha."

One of them once told me, not knowing where I was from or where I stayed, that it would be great when the next hurricane "washed all those damn condos into the ocean, so we can have our beaches back."

Well, Skippy, I own three of those damn condos, and I pay over $15,000 a year in property taxes on places where I don't live, for schools and police and services I hardly use. I even pay for my own trash pickup and water at the condos. 

But they wish that people like me, carrying the load for them should just go away? Like the snowbirds who come in every year, or the people who drive in from Miami & Lauderdale and elsewhere and buy their stuff are just, well, what? 

Valued, appreciated customers? 

Or just a walking wallet that they can lighten?

Hey, get your wish, and see how much business those empty beaches bring through the door.

I didn't say a word to the guy, just smiled, paid and walked out. And I resolved that I would never buy anything of value from them again. 

Sure, I'll pick up some weights or swivels and bait or a tide chart when it's convenient for me to do so, and they will think of me as "one of the locals", and I will smile and act like I am in on the jokes and I am "one of them" but I will never again drop real coin in there, where it is not appreciated.

And as for fishing reports, get them from the locals on P&S. I have never called Snook Nook and been told "Nothing's biting". As long as your wallet is open, the bite is hot...

Yeah, that's my rant, so be it. 

But I wonder how well Old Henry and the boys would be doing if they learned to really appreciate their customers and treat them as the gift that they are.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I to wish that King Neptune would remove the Condos from our shore. I have lived in Fla. since the early 60's. We had more beaches to fish from and the M & P shops were abundant and doing just fine. Today you are lucky to find access to the Beach. Also the Condo owners think they own the Sand in front of there place. And they only want the Early Bird Special or to be able to shop at Wally World and are quick to say "That is not the way we did it in Jersey". :--| on em. We have a Hiway called 95 North use it.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Tracker16 said:


> Hey thanks for the tip on the Strata spoons. I was just about to get some 3oz Hopkins


btw just to let u know, strata spoons are great for fishing in snaggy areas as these spoons are a lot cheaper will similar fishing attrating action, however unliek a hopkins, these lures finishes will chip if banged onto rocks and other structures. for the price i used them on the bottom of my mackerel tree rigs.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Funny you mentioned them, because they were the guys I had in mind when I was thinking about the bad things I have seen in local shops.
> 
> They are pretty good to me, cause I have been going there for several years, but even so, I am not really a "regular" and privy to the best deals.
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats all I can think of for that!
I totally understand what you're steppin' in. I only get to Jensen a handful of times a year. The only thing I get there is bait(with the line of work Im in, I dont have the time or the ability to get bait any other way except a bait shop).
But the last time I was there, my copilot who was flying with me wanted to go fishing. We were walking thru the nook and he asked a guy what he should be buying. This guy was trying to sell him all kinda worthless BS. I had to step in and tell him that I had all of the stuff he was wanting to sell him(I didnt have it, I just thought that was a tactful way to get out of there)
I really only shark when Im at Jensen, so I really dont care what the guys in the shop tell me about everyone else hammering the fish. I only care what fish are running away from the sharks. If he tells me "Man, they're nailing the blues on every cast!" Well, they may not be, but at least I know the blues are there. I can throw a silver spoon for blues or a double hook rig to get a few jacks or macks without the local bait guy telling me so. So far, they havent steered me in the wrong direction as far as whats actually out there at that time.
Awesome post. Funny CHIT!!!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

seajay said:


> I to wish that King Neptune would remove the Condos from our shore. I have lived in Fla. since the early 60's. We had more beaches to fish from and the M & P shops were abundant and doing just fine. Today you are lucky to find access to the Beach. Also the Condo owners think they own the Sand in front of there place. And they only want the Early Bird Special or to be able to shop at Wally World and are quick to say "That is not the way we did it in Jersey". :--| on em. We have a Hiway called 95 North use it.


Well, my friend, I take I-95 NORTH to get to the beach from Miami, where I was born and also own a home. I am a lifelong Florida resident, here about as long as you. I am homesteaded and pay taxes in Miami-Dade County, too. And even though I am wiping off the :--| you blessed me with (as a condo owner) the post that follows is not a shot at you, Seajay. I try to stay above that kind of thing.

Since you are in Jax I _know_ that you are not the local guy that drives past two Private Property No Trespassing signs to park in our parking lot, then walks past two more signs through our private pool area to use our private, marked (Private Property, No Trespassing) beach walkover to use _His _public beach. No, it's not you, but there sure are a lot of them...

Yeah, I don't like it either when someone comes down from "ap nawth" to bitch about how we don't do it like they do in Noo Joisey. Well, that's why this is Florida and not Jersey. 

They come because the weather is great, taxes and real estate are cheap and the girls are pretty, then bitch about how it's not like back home, then try to make it that way. But they are here, and a lot of them are cool, so I make friends where I can and ignore the rest.

I was about to say that this thread has really run away from the original idea (the strange appeal of Bass Pro Shops, remember?) and morphed into a cultural / philosophical thread, but I have just realized that it may be a running example of one of America's great current problems, class envy, a War on Wealth and those perceived to be wealthy.

It's poor, struggling Mom & Pop Fishbreath against the Big Bad Soul-less Retail Giant Box Mart, and the little guy is losing. The rich Northeasterner or Miami Guy in the condo against some local who needs to use a beach access and public parking lot (Horrors!) to get to the sand.

Give King Neptune his due, wash the condos into the sea, chase the Damn Yankees back north and keep everyone else where they belong. Then try to figure out how YOU will live in Florida's Paradise with all that lost tax revenue falling on YOU. 

How much can you afford to pay? 

Our illustrious, exquisitely tanned Governor can't find any spending or waste he wants to cut, only ways to expand taxes and gambling (a tax on people who play thinking they will Really Hit It Big and change their life). No break for any of us, the Gov't just figures out how to take more...

Sure, we all want to fish on some pristine beach somewhere, but there are realities in the world. Someone has to pay for all this stuff.

A big box store can offer me a broad selection of this year's current inventory. Mom & Pop can afford to specialize in an inventory for their particular market. Some of it may be a few years old and dusty. Both have their place and I will find the things I want to buy and friendly, kindred souls wherever I go. 

God bless them all, their success and diversity is essential to our economic well being.

But do you really want Walmart to go away, and leave you with nothing but the neighborhood five & dime? What would you do without Publix and Winn Dixie? The Farmer's Flea Market on Sunday in the Stuart Veteran's Park?

Will those small business make up for all the taxes and wages (and taxes on those wages) that The Big Marts pay to support the things our voters say they cannot live without?

Do you really want your taxes to triple because people can no longer afford to keep their second, often mostly empty, second home and help support the local services you would miss? Because investors, who happen to rent a place to live to people who can't afford to buy, are not welcome? Because a town won't let big corporate stores open?

You want your school, fire and police budgets cut because King Neptune took his beaches back? Maybe our Government will seize the condos in the Name Of The People and stuff them full of the homeless, like in Venezuela. 

I grew up taking vacations in the car on back roads to the small North Carolina and Tennessee towns my father loved. We always stayed in no name M&P motels, ate in the diners and did the five & dime and the local bait store thing. I miss those places and those things. I miss those days and wish they would always be with us, but they are not, and some will never be again.

I cherish those small places and shops and people and memories, but I also enjoy the benefits that our modern economy brings.

America is coming to a place where the tension between the Haves and the Have Mores will really blow up. Even the poorest person in America is among the richest 1% of the world's people, so we _really are_ Haves and Have Mores. Jealous people and political manipulators are feeding the hate and class envy, and that is very bad for America! 

There is a place at the table here for everyone, and everyone has a chance to make it or not. The The War on Wealth is really a war on all that has made America great, a war on the very thing that gives everyone a chance, and it kills me to see it every where I go.

I'm gonna sign off this thread now. I don't want to hijack it into a political/social commentary that belongs in The Lounge.

But before I leave the thread, I will ask everyone what it is they really wish for, because even the best of wishes often have unintended consequences. The longer I live the more I see that this is true.

Be very careful what you wish for...in case it does come true.

I now return this thread to it's rightful originator..


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Well, my friend, I take I-95 NORTH to get to the beach from Miami, where I was born and also own a home. I am a lifelong Florida resident, here about as long as you. I am homesteaded and pay taxes in Miami-Dade County, too. And even though I am wiping off the :--| you blessed me with (as a condo owner) the post that follows is not a shot at you, Seajay.
> Since you are in Jax I _know_ that you are not the local guy that drives past two Private Property No Trespassing signs to park in our parking lot, then walks past two more signs through our private pool area to use our private, marked (Private Property, No Trespassing) beach walkover to use _"His" _public beach.
> 
> Yeah, I don't like it either when someone comes down from "ap nawth" to bitch about how we don't do it like they do in Noo Joisey. Well, that's why this is Florida and not Jersey.
> ...


By George I think he's got it well said


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

hey im just curious you said cheap real estate how much do homes go for down in florida? cause they are expensive as anything up here in vb. im just curious. like how much is a 3 bedroom 2 bath house with decent square footage


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy poop Batman, this thread sure took a left hand turn,, all the way to Fl.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I went to BPS looking for a reel clamp for a TLD 25. Matt (I think that was his name) told me they didn't sell reel clamps. I thought "figures, big box store and not the stuff I REALLY need". Matt said "hold on a minute" and went in the secret back room and brought out a clamp in a package. He said "this one should fit, no charge". I know Greg(baitshack) would probably do the same and that's why I spend my money at both places.


Oh, and I almost forgot, Newsjeff buys me stuff too. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

damn you FL boys sure do type alot


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I liked spending my lunch break at BPS but every time I went there I ended up buying something so I had to stop!

I usually buy most of my stuff online but I have bought quite a bit from BPS. I would buy from my local shop but they are assh**** so i'll stick to ebay, cabelas, and BPS!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dipnet said:


> I went to BPS looking for a reel clamp for a TLD 25. Matt (I think that was his name) told me they didn't sell reel clamps. I thought "figures, big box store and not the stuff I REALLY need".


just for future reference..

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_59400____SearchResults


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I must say, as others have stated, more times than not, I have been treated as an unimportant customer at the local mom and pop shops. These people act as if you are inconveniencing them. As a business owner for 11 years I knew the customer was KING, no matter what kind of person they were. They are what you are in business for. I have never been able to understand the thought process behind some of these people. The customer is everything and if you do all you can for them, and more, they will always return, even if the price is a little higher. 
Greg is a good example of a shop that cares for his customers and there business. I hope that all of you will take the time to give him a chance anytime you need something. 
On the other hand there is no reason to hate the big box stores. There is a place for both. Small shops cannot afford to stock the large selections and diverse products, and the big box stores don't have the time to focus on the small detailed or specialized products. Truth is that they are both are valuable assets to us all, and I will patronize both, as I'm sure most of you will as well.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> just for future reference..
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_59400____SearchResults



Yea, they have lot's of stuff in the catalog that they don't carry in the store. But thanks.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I have never had a problem with a independent tackle shop with them being jerks or rude maybe its the way ya'll have presented yourselves at the small shops to get treated that way


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

:fishing:


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Cerebus, I am happy that you can own part of the Concrete Skyline that has taken over FT.Lauderdale and Lil Havana. And that you help to support your local needs for Schools and Highways and the 200,000.00$ a year salaries for the local law enforcement. Please excuse me if you took my previous post as a direct hit on you and your Property. My apologies. As far as taxes go yes I pay my More than fair share on both Personal and Business Properties. Our Family still owns the Beach House in Cresent That was built in 1956 We no longer get to watch the Sun Rise from the front porch because of the Grotesque Condo that they built on the Dunes that help protect the homes from Hurricanes and the N.Easters. The condo Assoc. even tried to take us to Court for keeping our Boats on Our Property. Thank God they lost and paid our Cost to litigate.
I agree with you as far as the Big Box stores do employ more folks , therefor they have funds to spend. As far as Taxes on those Wages we do not pay State Income Taxes. As far as the amount of Tax income generated for the Snowbirds does not come close to covering the impact and usage that they use. 
And as I said before what ya gonna do while the Wife Shops for Shoes.:beer::beer:


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

To me it's a nice place to just walk and look. I do spend money there but I don't think there prices are low by any means.
Bob


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> I have never had a problem with a independent tackle shop with them being jerks or rude maybe its the way ya'll have presented yourselves at the small shops to get treated that way


There is a ton of local stores in my area and I will only shop in one. The rest have employees that think they're Gods gift to fishing and act like you're a moron when you ask a question.

I don't have a problem shopping at BPS either. I don't need any advice on what to buy when I'm there. 
BTW the last time I was there an employee and Manager went out of their way to get me the deal that was in the catalog. After she called a big wig in the back she said yes we will sell you the kayak just the way it looks in the book. They sold me the yak and got the 70.00 dollar seat for free because thats what the picture looked like.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61566


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

tackledirect.com is great. Good customer service and if anyone finds themselves in the Ocean City NJ area they have a gorgeous shop...Plug heaven in their back room!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I hit up bass pro here in Myrtle cause it's really close to my house, there cool too, but I try to keep it local and less "corporate"...I must admit though it's a nice store with great customer service and overall it's a pretty cool place.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Dont forget Bill Dance


And Jimmy Austin haha.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Freddrum, dirtyhands, and chris storrs know exactly what im talking about bass pro just doesnt have the selection that wwe use regionaly for instance at the bass pros in richmond and hampton you cant buy a 10/0 gammi j hook or sufix line give me any nice independent shop out there and they back up what they sell better than bps does


The BPS in Savannah carries both of those. Sometimes its kind of hit-and-miss as far as whether a BPS carries what is needed locally. I know that Mike, the fishing manager at the Savannah BPS, used to be manager for years at River Supply, the biggest independent tackle shop in the Savannah area. He knows pretty well what folks around here need and if there's something that you need, he'll go out of his way to get it into regular stock.

Of course, there's still plenty that River Supply offers that BPS can't get, so it's a safe bet you can find me in either place on a rainy Saturday.

Oh, and if you didn't know, Boater's World is R.I.P. - they have already begun to liquidate their stock, so I'm gonna be looking for some deals there before the lights go out.


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Shooter*



Shooter said:


> Holy poop Batman, this thread sure took a left hand turn,, all the way to Fl.


Man you said it! Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

shark123 said:


> And Jimmy Austin haha.


Wrong Texas city, its Jimmy _Houston_. And Jesse, thank you for making me smile


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

jhmorgan said:


> Wrong Texas city, its Jimmy _Houston_. And Jesse, thank you for making me smile


I know I was joking.


----------

